

Ask YC: Thoughts on newest comments being obscure from start - jdroid

If a thread has been around long enough for comments to earn a few points, when I finally make a comment it's never given a chance because it's placed at the bottom immediately. I'd like to request a change to the comment system that takes newness into account.
======
noodle
there's always going to be a set of criteria where you don't get a fair chance
with a commenting system, imo.

chronologically, late posters get ignored because there's lots more content
for people to get to. earliest posts tend to have the most attention.

reverse chronologically, early posters eventually get ignored and people who
duplicate/repost early content tend to get rewarded for doing so.
conversations tend to be more circular and rehashing happens often.

weighted, late posters get ignored because the quality posts rise to the top,
and people tend to not read down far enough to hit the new posts. quality
posts get more attention and replies, further pushing down later posts.

LESSON FOR HN POSTING: early bird gets the worm.

------
ahold
This site has many special features, like rewriting of the post titles by
stealth moderators, extra weird pagination with expired links? but newest
comments are usually at the end anywhere.

